# Grand river state game area.



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

My dad and I went rabbit hunting today for the first time at this area. Seen lots of rabbit tracks. But did not jump any. Has anyone else notice the guy living in the shack next to the parking area by the gate ? He's on the right side of the road. We were walking out on the road and hear some pounding and noise. We climb up the hill and here's a guy splitting wood and had a shack built.


----------

